# Chemistry is amazing



## mousejerry (Dec 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6bgI6vmSHA


----------



## bailsquad (Jul 21, 2017)

True! I am not that good when it comes to calculations tho, I am more good in physics.


----------



## RonnieOHara (Nov 29, 2017)

Calculations are the worst part of this process, it's true bro.


----------



## nickianders (Nov 29, 2017)

I hate chemistry. I will never understand it :/


----------

